# Verpackungs und Weitergabe-Assistent?



## Christoph1972 (6. April 2005)

Hallo,

ich habe gerade mein Programm, das ich mit VB 6.0 geschrieben habe,mit dem Verpackungs-Assistenten verpackt. (Auf einem XP Rechner) Dann wollte ich zum Testen das Programm auf einem 2000 Rechner installieren, das funktioniert aber leider nicht.

Hat wer ne Idee was ich da machen muß? Das Programm sollte natürlich auf allen Windows Rechern laufen.

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## Alex F. (6. April 2005)

Hast du im Verpackungs und weitergabeassistenten auch gesagt welche Dlls und Ocx Dateien du verwendet hast ?


----------



## Christoph1972 (7. April 2005)

Es sieht so aus, als wenn das der Verpackungs-Assistent selbst macht, ich selbst habe das nicht gemacht. Dll's usw wurden aber kopiert.

Christoph


----------



## JensG (7. April 2005)

Hallo Christoph, 
zeige uns mal deine setup.lst.
Wann und was für eine Fehlermeldung bekommst du denn ?

Jens


----------



## Christoph1972 (7. April 2005)

Hallo Jens!

MsgBox: Prompt:="Setup kann nicht vortgesetzt werden, da einige Systemdaten auf   Ihrem System nicht mehr aktuell sind. Drücken Sie auf OK bla bla bla....."

setup.ist

[Bootstrap]
SetupTitle=Installieren
SetupText=Dateien werden kopiert. Bitte warten...
CabFile=LabCalculator.CAB
Spawn=Setup1.exe
Uninstal=st6unst.exe
TmpDir=msftqws.pdw
Cabs=1

[Bootstrap Files]
File1=@VB6STKIT.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,7/6/98 12:00:00 AM,102912,6.0.81.69
File2=@MSVCRT40.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,5/31/98 12:00:00 AM,326656,4.21.0.0
File3=@COMCAT.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,5/31/98 12:00:00 AM,22288,4.71.1460.1
File4=@VB6DE.DLL,$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),7/6/98 12:00:00 AM,125712,5.0.81.69
File5=@stdole2.tlb,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(TLBRegister),,8/18/01 2:00:00 PM,17920,3.50.5014.0
File6=@asycfilt.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,8/4/04 9:57:14 AM,65024,5.1.2600.2180
File7=@olepro32.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,8/4/04 9:57:32 AM,83456,5.1.2600.2180
File8=@oleaut32.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,8/4/04 9:57:31 AM,553472,5.1.2600.2180
File9=@msvbvm60.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,8/4/04 9:57:28 AM,1392671,6.0.96.90

[IconGroups]
Group0=LabCalculator
PrivateGroup0=Wahr
Parent0=$(Programs)

[LabCalculator]
Icon1="LabCalculator.exe"
Title1=LabCalculator
StartIn1=$(AppPath)

[Setup]
Title=LabCalculator
DefaultDir=$(ProgramFiles)\LabCalculator
AppExe=LabCalculator.exe
AppToUninstall=LabCalculator.exe

[Setup1 Files]
File1=@VB5DB.DLL,$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),6/18/98 12:00:00 AM,89360,6.0.81.69
File2=@MSREPL35.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,4/24/98 12:00:00 AM,407312,3.51.623.0
File3=@MSRD2X35.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,4/24/98 12:00:00 AM,252176,3.51.623.0
File4=@expsrv.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,8/4/04 9:57:18 AM,380957,6.0.72.9589
File5=@vbajet32.dll,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,8/4/04 9:57:36 AM,30749,6.0.1.9431
File6=@MSJINT35.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,4/24/98 12:00:00 AM,148240,3.51.623.0
File7=@MSJTER35.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),,,4/24/98 12:00:00 AM,24848,3.51.623.0
File8=@MSJET35.DLL,$(WinSysPathSysFile),$(DLLSelfRegister),,4/24/98 12:00:00 AM,1045776,3.51.623.4
File9=@DAO350.DLL,$(MSDAOPath),$(DLLSelfRegister),$(Shared),4/27/98 12:00:00 AM,570128,3.51.1608.0
File10=@TABCTDE.DLL,$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),7/6/98 12:00:00 AM,22528,6.0.81.63
File11=@TABCTL32.OCX,$(WinSysPath),$(DLLSelfRegister),$(Shared),6/24/98 12:00:00 AM,209192,6.0.81.69
File12=@MSCMCDE.DLL,$(WinSysPath),,$(Shared),7/6/98 12:00:00 AM,158208,6.0.81.63
File13=@MSCOMCTL.OCX,$(WinSysPath),$(DLLSelfRegister),$(Shared),6/26/98 12:00:00 AM,1062704,6.0.81.77
File14=@LabCalculator.exe,$(AppPath),,,4/7/05 12:23:03 PM,122880,1.0.0.0



Gruß

Christoph


----------



## JensG (7. April 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

File2 , also die MSVCRT40.DLL muss auf jeden Fall raus. 
Dann sollte es klappen.
WinXP enthält einige DLL's die nicht abwärtskompatibel sind. So z.B. div.
MSVCRTxx.DLL's und die SCRRUN.dll.
Da kann man sich schnell nen System zerschiessen.   


Gruß
Jens


----------



## Christoph1972 (7. April 2005)

Hi, 
ich werde es heute Abend testen. 
And wie geht das dann, wenn genau diese Dll für ein anderes System benötigt wird?

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## JensG (7. April 2005)

Hallo Christoph,

Beide Dateien sind normalerweise auf dem jeweiligen Zielsystem, wenn auch mit einer
niedrigeren Verionsnummer, vorhanden.
In der Regel wird es funktionieren.Ich hatte bisher jedenfalls noch keinen anderen Fall erlebt.

Damit der Verpackungsassistent solche gefährlichen DLL's von WinXP nicht in
das Setup packt, kannst du auf deinem Entwicklungsrechner die
entsprechenden älteren Versionen (aus Win2k oder NT40) auf deinem
Entwicklungsrechner in das Verzeichnis

    ...\Programme\Microsoft Visual Studio\VB98\Wizards\PDWizard\Redist

kopieren. Der Verpackungsassistent verwendet dann diese DLL's und nicht die
aus dem System-Verzeichnis.
Du solltest allerdings Deine Programme entsprechend mal auf einem NT40 bzw.
Win2k System testen.

Gruß
Jens


----------



## Christoph1972 (9. April 2005)

Hallo Jens,


es funktioniert leider immer noch nicht:-( 

Gruß

Christoph


----------



## X2k (14. April 2005)

hallo
ich hab nen ähnliches problem nur  mit dem unterschied dass   sich kein setup erstellen lässt   wenn  die unwichtigen dateien  fehlen 

hab dann inno setup probiert  aber der kann  die wichtigen dateien nicht registriren 
 binn also wieder bei  null.


----------



## Christoph1972 (15. April 2005)

Hi,

bei mir funktioniert jetzt alles man muß eben immer fummeln.....

Christoph


----------



## JensG (15. April 2005)

Hi Christoph,

und an was lag es ? Oder willst du uns die Lösung vorenthalten ?

Jens


----------



## Christoph1972 (15. April 2005)

HI,

in der Liste, wo man die nötigen DLL's auswählen kann, gibt es ein Tooltip welches einem anzeigt welche Dateien benötigt werden. Das habe ich bei meinen ersten versuchen nicht gesehen und falsche Dll's ausgewählt, die dann beim Setup ärger gemacht haben.

Christoph


----------

